

Brasil from an US viewpoint (report) - zemanel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMM7OJ_Kj9I&feature=youtu.be

======
euroclydon
I don't know if I speak for everybody, but why should I go watch some random
video about Brasil? I don't think the HN crowd has much interest in seemingly
off-topic videos without the poster giving a comment as to why it's relavent.

~~~
zemanel
I felt it was interesting to point out it's economic evolution, even as a
potential market. Also, as far as i read from the webs, there's a lot of
momentum on open source and inovation (Lua for example)

